# Looking for people to jam with in Calgary



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

If this is the wrong place to post this just let me know and I will take it down. 

Just looking for some relaxed people to jam with some times...thats it. I have a family and a job, so not looking to "make it". I have never played in a band so just want to find some other guys out there who are like me in that they love music and gear and want to jam with others without any pressure or concerns. Make a mistake? So what...lets just keep going. Pretty simple really. 

I don't have a rehearsal space, but do have plenty of guitar gear.

Bands I like include The Black Crowes, Zeppelin, Neil Young, ZZ Top, Van Halen, GnR, Sabbath, Stone Temple Pilots and many more. 

If you are interested drop me a PM.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## scottbisaacs111 (2 mo ago)

pickslide said:


> If this is the wrong place to post this just let me know and I will take it down. Just looking for some relaxed people to jam with some times...thats it. I have a family and a job, so not looking to "make it". I have never played in a band so just want to find some other guys out there who are like me in that they love music and gear and want to jam with others without any pressure or concerns. Make a mistake? So what...lets just keep going. Pretty simple really. I don't have a rehearsal space, but do have plenty of guitar gear. Bands I like include The Black Crowes, Zeppelin, Neil Young, ZZ Top, Van Halen, GnR, Sabbath, Stone Temple Pilots and many more. If you are interested drop me a PM. Thanks Dan


 I know this is an old post but I love the jam. Give me a call 403-969-9225. I played guitar for over 40 years and love to jam it is my stress management.


----------

